# Metal roofs are soaring in popularity in the residential market



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

The Metal Roofing Alliance estimates that 750,000 metal roofs were installed on U.S. homes in 2015.



https://www.bdcnetwork.com/blog/met...a79c0b796f81d20c77143e31b4be3e24b76e4ef1e03d2


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

That is because they make a whole lot of sense. They last a long time,are light weight,are recycle able. Asphalt roofing is the scourge of the nation. They are the opposite of metal + are a drain on oil and a bear to find a place to dispose of.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

fjn said:


> That is because they make a whole lot of sense. They last a long time,are light weight,are recycle able. Asphalt roofing is the scourge of the nation. They are the opposite of metal + are a drain on oil and a bear to find a place to dispose of.


I just call the dumpster company and tell them I'm done with the box and POOF, they are gone.

One of my neighbors just had what must have been a 5 year old roof covered up with stone coated steel shingles. If I didn't see them doing the work, I probably wouldn't have noticed as the panels were the same color and style as the shingles.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Metal works great out here, we just put this one on my buddys remodel.


----------



## twinfallsroof (Feb 23, 2017)

I wish I could get people to swing for the standing seam stuff more often that looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

In California residential metal roofing is popular because it won't burn...

Insurance companies love it...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

The last four roofs we spec’d have been stone coated steel/standing seam. We used to spec light weight concrete, but I don’t think I’m going back anytime soon. 

A couple notes (at least for our climate):

We have to pay attention to snow and ice management with standing seam. People could get killed by a snow/ice slide.

The steel stands up well to hail (we have a lot of hail claims every year), but it looks like hell afterward. We tell the HO to notify their insurance company about the change in roofing.


----------



## Littlerivernile (Jul 6, 2017)

In Kansas there is a company that recycles the shingles. It's great for us because instead of paying hundreds to dump a load we only have to pay $25. I'm not sure what they do with them, I just know we can't mix anything else with it. Felt nails and shingles, we have to dump the other material somewhere else.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Littlerivernile said:


> In Kansas there is a company that recycles the shingles. It's great for us because instead of paying hundreds to dump a load we only have to pay $25. I'm not sure what they do with them, I just know we can't mix anything else with it. Felt nails and shingles, we have to dump the other material somewhere else.


They grind them up and put them in asphalt. We have a paving company here that takes them too. But not from the public.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> They grind them up and put them in asphalt. We have a paving company here that takes them too. But not from the public.




Not saying all have problems,but they "tested" that concept on a road here,fell apart quickly. Batch plant had to eat the replacement,they don't do it anymore . Not saying it doesn't work,just did not work for them.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

fjn said:


> Not saying all have problems,but they "tested" that concept on a road here,fell apart quickly. Batch plant had to eat the replacement,they don't do it anymore . Not saying it doesn't work,just did not work for them.


I think it has to do with percentages. You have to keep the recycled content very very low. Only the biggest paver in the area does it.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Metal roofs are great, unless you're a fireman. We/I hate them exponentially.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

CharlieDelta said:


> Metal roofs are great, unless you're a fireman. We/I hate them exponentially.


Why is that ? Harder to chop through or?


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Randy Bush said:


> Why is that ? Harder to chop through or?


Essentially that yes.

But also the same reasons builders/roofers don't like walking around on them. The metal roof is wet? You're riding it to the ground. Middle of winter and theirs frost on it? You're riding it to the ground. Raining? You're riding it to the ground. When you're putting wet stuff on hot stuff it's bound to get wet which makes any kind of vertical ventilation harder, as well as MORE unsafe.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I think the reason of popularity is because of price. I see people putting on pole barn 29ga. right over shingles. Sometimes they lay a 2x4 flat and screw directly to that. 

They think it's great. I don't do it, but I see at least 5 every year.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

builditguy said:


> I think the reason of popularity is because of price. I see people putting on pole barn 29ga. right over shingles. Sometimes they lay a 2x4 flat and screw directly to that.
> 
> They think it's great. I don't do it, but I see at least 5 every year.


I did the same on my house, a rental, and my in laws. I install a 24 gage u panel with long life screws. I put it on my new house also. All are rural properties and it goes well for that kind of house. 

Never done for a client, I use 24 gage standing seam or tile generally for our homes.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I did the same on my house, a rental, and my in laws. I install a 24 gage u panel with long life screws. I put it on my new house also. All are rural properties and it goes well for that kind of house.
> 
> Never done for a client, I use 24 gage standing seam or tile generally for our homes.



:thumbsup:


Also,I read that in some parts of the country with rain shortages,metal roofs are an excellent surface to collect rain water,both for drinking and irrigation. Don't have oil residue and granules like asphalt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

fjn said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Also,I read that in some parts of the country with rain shortages,metal roofs are an excellent surface to collect rain water,both for drinking and irrigation. Don't have oil residue and granules like asphalt. :thumbsup:


Metal roofs are very popular here where the is no water hook up and they use catchment system.


----------



## toecutter (Oct 12, 2007)

maybe 70% of roofs down here are metal, one i am currently doing...

It is an insurance re-roof approx 700m2


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Is there any situation where metal is not the ideal solution? I will need to replace my own roof in the next 5 years or so and I am not sure i am sold.

I also see a lot of variation in installation methods.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Ohio painter said:


> Is there any situation where metal is not the ideal solution? I will need to replace my own roof in the next 5 years or so and I am not sure i am sold.
> 
> I also see a lot of variation in installation methods.


Yeah, if you don't like the look or want to spend the money. I put these on my house and they will last 50 years or better and at 150sq compared to 300-400+ for the materials I would take them all day over steel. They are also class 4 impact resistant


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I did a 30 square hangar in metal solo in a day (my profile pic). So there's that. They were popular in Alaska. Performed very well.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

while I really like metal roofs maintenance on walls that are above them like porch or rakes become a bit more difficult


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, if you don't like the look or want to spend the money. I put these on my house and they will last 50 years or better and at 150sq compared to 300-400+ for the materials I would take them all day over steel. They are also class 4 impact resistant


For your sake,I hope it works that way for you. I have known many guys who bought roofs with 30-40 expectancy's only to look for a landfill that will accept them after 15-20 yrs. I 'm sitting right next to a roofer buddy of mine right now as I type that has that issue going on right now on his own home.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

The author of this book is a acquaintance of mine.Wonder if he is on to something with his book.


https://www.amazon.com/Roofing-Ripo...mr0&keywords=tim+carter+book+on+roof+shingles


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

fjn said:


> Yeah, if you don't like the look or want to spend the money. I put these on my house and they will last 50 years or better and at 150sq compared to 300-400+ for the materials I would take them all day over steel. They are also class 4 impact resistant
> 
> 
> For your sake,I hope it works that way for you. I have known many guys who bought roofs with 30-40 expectancy's only to look for a landfill that will accept them after 15-20 yrs. I 'm sitting right next to a roofer buddy of mine right now as I type that has that issue going on right now on his own home.


I know a quality shingle when I install one. Almost every premature roof failure is due to inadequate ventilation.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> . Almost every premature roof failure is due to inadequate ventilation.





Well,the industry trend is slowly moving toward establishing the thermal boundary at the ceiling level and NOT venting the space above it. Either at the soffit or ridge. Will that mean more material going to landfills sooner ?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

fjn said:


> The author of this book is a acquaintance of mine.Wonder if he is on to something with his book.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Roofing-Ripo...mr0&keywords=tim+carter+book+on+roof+shingles


I'm inclined to buy that - have you read it?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

hdavis said:


> I'm inclined to buy that - have you read it?




No,but in a telephone conversation,he explained the gist of the message the book presents.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

fjn said:


> Well,the industry trend is slowly moving toward establishing the thermal boundary at the ceiling level and NOT venting the space above it. Either at the soffit or ridge. Will that mean more material going to landfills sooner ?


Don't know. But a cold roof system allows for ventilation in this scenario.

What you describe is a hot roof. It can shorten shingle lifespan but usually only of the building envelope is not tight


fjn said:


> No,but in a telephone conversation,he explained the gist of the message the book presents.


Could you give us the just? I'm interested


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I will also order this book, looks like something I could read

I will say you obviously get what you pay for. 

If a shingle cuts nice when it's 40° it is a junk shingle. (IKO, GAF, BP, all suck)

Landmarks rule the land here and I have never seen a problem with them that was not installation related. My new favorite is Malarkey. It took me all of 2 bundles to absolutely fall in love with them. I educate my customers and builders on what I like about them.....first and foremost (and I show them) is the reinforced nailing area, the superior granule embedment....you can feel it and there is literally a dozen loose granules in a bundles, and the newest bonus is that they now only make SBS modified impact resistant shingles. 

I have also extensively looked up Malarkey and it is extremely hard to find anything bad written about them. 

OC Durations are nice enough and I will install them is someone must have a certain color, they do have a couple nice, unique blends


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I will also order this book, looks like something I could read
> 
> I will say you obviously get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


How many metal roofs have you installed?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How many metal roofs have you installed?


A couple-few. Why?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> A couple-few. Why?


Because of your stance on comp shingles.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Because of your stance on comp shingles.


I'm not saying that steel is a bad product, it is a very good product. It has its place, I just don't think it's the only end all be all long term viable option. Any product is only as good as the installation. As long as a QUALITY shingle is installed and all variables are considered they last as they should.

Last year I tore off a 28 year old roof that was done with 20 year OC 3 tabs (they still had a couple bundles in the attic) the roof never leaked and lasted 8 years longer than advertised though they were starting to lose a lot of granules

My mom's husband wants steel when the time comes and I directed him at steel shakes. 

I was simply defending my opinion that answered the question if it wasn't always the best option. 

I think if someone doesn't want to spend the coin steel commands and isn't the fondest of it that a quality high end shingle will last longer than most people will have to honestly worry about it for half the cost.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm not saying that steel is a bad product, it is a very good product. It has its place, I just don't think it's the only end all be all long term viable option. Any product is only as good as the installation. As long as a QUALITY shingle is installed and all variables are considered they last as they should.
> 
> Last year I tore off a 28 year old roof that was done with 20 year OC 3 tabs (they still had a couple bundles in the attic) the roof never leaked and lasted 8 years longer than advertised though they were starting to lose a lot of granules
> 
> ...


Lately I have found that guys that install comp shingles seem to like them and not metal so much. I do know the only 50 year old roofs around here are all metal and any 50 year old shingle is covered in blue tarps or look like theses.
The one is a 40 to 50 year old metal roof.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Lately I have found that guys that install comp shingles seem to like them and not metal so much. I do know the only 50 year old roofs around here are all metal and any 50 year old shingle is covered in blue tarps or look like theses.
> The one is a 40 to 50 year old metal roof.


I would say the combination of sun, moisture, and trees have a lot to do with that and I can concede metal is Probably the best for that paradise you call home....nothing is worse for shingles than lots of close trees. Shingles have also come a long way from those roasted 3 tabs.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I would say the combination of sun, moisture, and trees have a lot to do with that and I can concede metal is Probably the best for that paradise you call home....nothing is worse for shingles than lots of close trees. Shingles have also come a long way from those roasted 3 tabs.


We also get a lot of wind at times and storms. Here all the good roofer use stainless steel roofing nails for shingles. It's because of the salt air.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Could you give us the just? I'm interested


Our conversation was not about roofs,however,when he mentioned that his book was coming out in a month or so,I had to ask.

He said things along the lines of manufactures changing the formula of asphalt shingles over the years. They were not the same as many moons ago. Should you read the book,you will see he is a big advocate of installing copper over the ridge cap. He claims his findings support the premise that the life cycle of the current shingles will be greatly extended if that measure is taken.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

fjn said:


> Could you give us the just? I'm interested
> 
> 
> Our conversation was not about roofs,however,when he mentioned that his book was coming out in a month or so,I had to ask.
> ...


I ordered the book last night. I would agree that copper and zinc does help immensly in keeping algae and other organic growth away


----------

